

First FOSDEM video recordings uploaded - mapleoin
http://fosdem.org/2012/news/first-video-recordings-uploaded

======
obtu
This isn't easy to navigate right now…

Here are the schedules for saturday and sunday:
<http://fosdem.org/2012/schedule/days/sat>
<http://fosdem.org/2012/schedule/days/sun>

If the talks are in the first three rooms, they are in these three directories
respectively: <http://video.fosdem.org/2012/maintracks/janson/>
<http://video.fosdem.org/2012/maintracks/k.1.105/>
<http://video.fosdem.org/2012/lightningtalks/>

If they took place in H.1301 or H.1302, they are in this directory:
<http://video.fosdem.org/2012/crossdistro/>

Otherwise they are in one of these thematic directories:
<http://video.fosdem.org/2012/devrooms/>

------
brabram
For those who have been there, which talks do you recommend?

~~~
gcp
I guess the recommendations will depend a lot on what people are interested
in.

I'm interested in talks where people don't talk about their project itself,
but about how they solved the problems encountered while developing it (i.e.
where I can learn something for my own project).

I'll offer a recommendation: "Optimizing Firefox: Why Large Applications Start
Slowly" which was useful even if you don't care for Firefox.

Any others like it?

